# Aurora segment on Pawn Stars



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

The buzz at the Baltimore Slot Car Show was the episode of Pawn Stars featuring Aurora Slot Cars and the Batmobile in particular. I just watched it On Demand via DirecTV. The show was great and with a pit kit of 7 cars or so all in good shape, the value was at $350.00. Rick paid $225.00 for the kit and cars. The cast then raced them and clearly brought back the memories they had as we all do. I feel this episode gives MUCH NEEDED National CREDIBILITY to the hobby we all know and enjoy. I think it will go far in getting the word out to the toy and antique collecting community in a very favorable way. What do you think??? Bob Beers


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I totally agree, Bob. It was wonderful to see the attention they got. Best of all it showed them actually enjoying them, not just putting them on the shelf to sit!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FYI- there was another HobbyTalk thread about this, started on the day it first aired > http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=422149


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, there was a buzz about the Pawn Stars racing toy cars.
and I agree. it can only open folks eyes to a fun hobby.
regardless of how many threads there are about it


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

I just watched the episode on history.com it was pretty cool.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great episode!! I really enjoyed seeing the cars run.


----------

